# Real urgent advice needed



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

We are due to move into our apt on Monday morning. Just had an email from our rental agent and she has said " real sorry but you will be unable to move in as the current tenants are refusing to move out. If you come to our office on Monday we will refund you your money". WTF . As some of you are aware we have been planing our move for over a year and for this to happen is a real kick in the teeth. We are now going to arrive and looks like we could be home less.

Any one got any advice about what we should do and how we handle it.

Thanks.

DH.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Where are you headed?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

phone em now and insist they find you another appt of at least the same quality ready for when you arrive?? Once you're there you can fight it out face to face! I guess its either that or not go which is crazy if you've got everything arranged. Let us know how it goes... well while you can


Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

DH1875 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are due to move into our apt on Monday morning. Just had an email from our rental agent and she has said " real sorry but you will be unable to move in as the current tenants are refusing to move out. If you come to our office on Monday we will refund you your money". WTF . As some of you are aware we have been planing our move for over a year and for this to happen is a real kick in the teeth. We are now going to arrive and looks like we could be home less.
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a way to start your trip. Didn't the agents do their homework before getting you that place. There is a criteria to follow in avoiding such things and one of the basic ones is that if the current tenants are long term, and they haven't been there 5 years yet, there's little anyone can do about it. Specially if they continue paying the rent and even then, if they don't, and there isn't an Aval Bancario in place, they might decide to take the p!ss for as long as they can get away with it - 6 months easy IF the owner takes them to court on day one and IF the owner hasn't allowed them to go a month without paying "bacause we'll pay you later".... the agent could have checked a bit sooner if the current tenats were on their way to THEIR new place. It's called chain management and any estate agent worth their salt will make every effort to not drop his clients in this, sadly, very popular Spanish sting. The tenant here is holding most of the cards when it comes to law. Hence the 6 month Bank Guarantee requirement as it takes 6 months to get it to the relevent court. In some parts of Spain it takes a year to get it to court, so a years bank guarantee is sought by the agents for the owner...etc. As I say though, if the tenants continue to pay and refuse to leave, in the first 5 years there's ****** all they can do about it.

Bottom line, unless you have a contract with the agent, and so they'd better find you an alternative and quick, all you're left with is a "sorry" and no where to move into. Given the time of year, short term lets are going to cost an arm and a lef, or an egg as the Spanish say. Did the agent not give any alternatives?

Hope it clears up for you.
Xose


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

DH1875 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are due to move into our apt on Monday morning. Just had an email from our rental agent and she has said " real sorry but you will be unable to move in as the current tenants are refusing to move out. If you come to our office on Monday we will refund you your money". WTF . As some of you are aware we have been planing our move for over a year and for this to happen is a real kick in the teeth. We are now going to arrive and looks like we could be home less.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear that DH. Think what Jo says is a good idea, or at least get them to find you something on a short-term basis, until you can find something that you really want long term.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick update, as real busy trying to sort things out.
Good thing is we do have a contract with the agent, bad thing is we can't get a hold of them.
They have a bloody cheek, didn't even bother to phone us. Just sent an email saying sorry and they would give us our money back on Monday.
The worry is my phone and internet are due to be cut tomorrow so got a busy night ahead.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Just a quick update, as real busy trying to sort things out.
> Good thing is we do have a contract with the agent, bad thing is we can't get a hold of them.
> They have a bloody cheek, didn't even bother to phone us. Just sent an email saying sorry and they would give us our money back on Monday.
> The worry is my phone and internet are due to be cut tomorrow so got a busy night ahead.



You just get on and do what you gotta do hun. I'm sure someone will be around on here if you need any help! If you're moving to anywhere near my area, Malaga, let me know cos I have some brill estate agent friends who will help you at the drop of a hat... and will get "blood" from your other agents if necessary

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear this - welcome to expatshire. Where are you heading for? Let us know and I am sure somebody will be able to help. I can't believe how much property is available - just a had a coffee in my favourite Spanish bar and I was reamarking to Joaki how much property he has on his noticeboard. Saw a nice 1 bed @ 375 with sea views this afternoon. (100m from beach in Fuengirola) You may have hassle for a couple of days but I am sure you will have no problems finding somewhere. if you want my mobile or anything PM me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You must be really upset, but there are lots of apts going and I'm sure you'll get something and they say they'll give you your money back . If you're in the Orihuela area, let me know (personal message) as I have a friend of a friend there.
Lots of Good Luck!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

An alternative would be to book into a hotel or pansion for a few days in the area your heading to. It shouldn't be too expensive this time of the year. From there you can go rip into your estate agent and have a look around for other appartments. It's probable that you will find one you like better that the one you organized. 

Just don't panic!!! I know it's easy to say that but I am sure good will come out of this and you will find something that you will be happy with. Look at it as an adventure 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## akilar (May 31, 2009)

Dont worry, theres plenty of property over here and agents will clamber over themselves once they hear that you are ready to move in straight away.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

akilar said:


> Dont worry, theres plenty of property over here and agents will clamber over themselves once they hear that you are ready to move in straight away.
> 
> We just had a situation with my mothers house, her tenants refused to move out, and then refused to pay rent, they now have rights to stay in the property according to spanish law, it can be a real hassle as my mother didnt sort a rental contract out, they were family freinds you see, now there in a 5bed townhouse in san pedro for pretty much zero a month, and we cant get them out by force because we will be the ones that will be evicted, what a liberty! does anyone have more info on this? and what we could do?



The frightening thing is Akilar that YOU are a rental agent and if you really dont know the answer to this question then I guess you must be very bad at what you do .... so possibly you should look into another profession!!!!

jo


----------



## akilar (May 31, 2009)

jojo said:


> The frightening thing is Akilar that YOU are a rental agent and if you really dont know the answer to this question then I guess you must be very bad at what you do .... so possibly you should look into another profession!!!!
> 
> 
> jo


Hi Jo

Im a web designer not a rental agent lol, akilar is a rental website but im not an agent, go ahead look around the net you will not find a rental agent called akilar, myself and some old friends setup a for rent by owner site but we dont actually rent anything!!! thats why i was asking for advice which i think is fair enough

So thanks for the assumption and negative thoughts.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Simple stuff, I'd have a word with a friend of mine in the Policia Local and tell him I was just about to go into MY property and empty all their stuff into bin bags and leave it in the garden/street/garage. ¡Hecho!


----------



## akilar (May 31, 2009)

thanks steve, ill pass that on.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

akilar said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Im a web designer not a rental agent lol, akilar is a rental website but im not an agent, go ahead look around the net you will not find a rental agent called akilar, myself and some old friends setup a for rent by owner site but we dont actually rent anything!!! thats why i was asking for advice which i think is fair enough
> 
> So thanks for the assumption and negative thoughts.


Hey thats really clever 

There IS an agent called Akilar
Negative spamming. Brilliant


----------



## akilar (May 31, 2009)

*Is there?*

Is there an agent called akilar? if so i would like to see them.

Were not spamming we will be posting in the commercial forum, as per the forum rules.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## meryl (May 31, 2009)

Hi there, I don't know where you are planning to move to, we live in the Monda area just inland from Marbella and have temporary accommodation if you are stuck.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

meryl said:


> Hi there, I don't know where you are planning to move to, we live in the Monda area just inland from Marbella and have temporary accommodation if you are stuck.


Hi Meryl,

Just wondered, have you been to Istan ?
We think its really nice, lovely views, just a little on the small side

Dave


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder how DH is getting on?? Anybody any news?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

akilar said:


> Is there an agent called akilar? if so i would like to see them.
> 
> Were not spamming we will be posting in the commercial forum, as per the forum rules.
> 
> ...


You _know_ there is a site of that name


----------



## meryl (May 31, 2009)

No we haven't been to Istan yet, although it is only over the mountain. It sounds nice and we intend to go via the track when the cars fit enough!


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

DH1875.........It would be useful to know exactly where you are heading! If we can help you we will, we have been agents here for 5 years plus (now now, we're not all bad!) Drop me a PM, I have contacts as far as Granada who maybe able to help if you are headed that way.

There are plenty of bargains to be had as one member has said. 

Regards


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> I wonder how DH is getting on?? Anybody any news?


I am here. We have a little apartment for a month and are moving into another one at the start of July. Was a lot of running about but I think things have worked out better for us. The only problem is I don´t have internet conection yet and I am having to use these internet cafes.

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. Now the hard work starts as I need to go job hunting. 
If anyone knows of ANYTHING going in the Nerja area please let me know.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

DH1875 said:


> I am here. We have a little apartment for a month and are moving into another one at the start of July. Was a lot of running about but I think things have worked out better for us. The only problem is I don´t have internet conection yet and I am having to use these internet cafes.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. Now the hard work starts as I need to go job hunting.
> If anyone knows of ANYTHING going in the Nerja area please let me know.
> ...


Bienvenido DH. Glad you sorted things out! :clap2:
I don't know of any work but the bars and restaurants may be taking people on for the high season. Best to go door knocking.
Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> I am here. We have a little apartment for a month and are moving into another one at the start of July. Was a lot of running about but I think things have worked out better for us. The only problem is I don´t have internet conection yet and I am having to use these internet cafes.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. Now the hard work starts as I need to go job hunting.
> If anyone knows of ANYTHING going in the Nerja area please let me know.
> ...



Glad you're here and have somewhere at least!! Good luck with the job search, hopefully you'll find something soon

Jo xxx


----------

